# Cyclo3DS



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2010)

I found the Cyclo3DS! Apparently, "you can play 3D movies in quad HD using the Cyclo3DS.". I'm intrigued!




cyclo3ds.co.cc


----------



## The Pi (Dec 20, 2010)

No engrish?
Must be fake!



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> We were able to work on this flashcart because an insider at Nintendo's Japanese HQ stole a 3DS.


O RLY?


----------



## Juanmatron (Dec 20, 2010)

Even this looks more credible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 20, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Even this looks more credible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ikr

No way that real, eof?


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

YAY!!
I want it

I wonder if they take foodstamp??


----------



## The Pi (Dec 20, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> this is soulsnatcher


Very funny!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where's the proof?


----------



## Pliskron (Dec 20, 2010)

Wow the clone card makers must have a time machine. Apparently in the future there's no DSTWO 3DS to clone.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 20, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Wow the clone card makers must have a time machine. Apparently in the future there's no DSTWO 3DS to clone.


"We were able to work on this flashcart because an insider at Nintendo's Japanese HQ stole a 3DS.".
The Cyclo team has a stolen 3DS!


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Dec 20, 2010)

When will these fake cards makers will stop?

I mean are there really people that order this?


----------



## RoMee (Dec 20, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> Wow the clone card makers must have a time machine. Apparently in the future there's no DSTWO 3DS to clone.



because the dstwo ain't no cheap cyclo (iedge..lol)


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Dec 20, 2010)

Do not buy that card, its a clone

Buy this one instead


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 20, 2010)

Why didn't you put this straight in the EoF?


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Dec 20, 2010)

It's listed at only $20 CAD...

So a 3DS flashcart is less expensive than a dsi-mode enabled one?

EDIT:  And it can apparently calculate pi to "a trillion digits".


----------



## mameks (Dec 20, 2010)

1 D0N'7 533 WHY 3V3RY1 7H1NK5 7H15 15 F4K3...
1 H4V 1, 4AND 17 W0RK5 4A4Z1NGLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111111111OENEONEOENEONEOENOENEOENOENEONEOENOEEOEOENEONE


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 20, 2010)

This thingy must be amazing seeing as we rated it 5 stars


----------



## heartgold (Dec 20, 2010)

hahaha


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 20, 2010)

Isnt there a DSX version coming out soon? With blinking leds and such?
The DS3DX?


----------



## raulpica (Dec 20, 2010)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Isnt there a DSX version coming out soon? With blinking leds and such?
> The DS3DX?


3DS-X!!!!

DANCING LEDS, DUDE!


----------



## Sop (Dec 21, 2010)

The Cyclo3DS is the world’s most advanced flashcart for the Nintendo 3DS. It can play DS, DSi enhanced, DSi only, 3DS and 3DSWare games. You can play 3D movies in quad HD using the Cyclo3DS. The Cyclo 3DS is an amazing piece of technology. With the Cyclo3DS, homebrew developers can access the SD slot. The Cyclo3DS is made from quality European parts. Unlike other flashcarts, this is not made in sweatshops in China. The Cyclo 3DS's menu can be operated using only the motion sensor on the 3DS! The Cyclo 3DS is the best and cheapest 3DS flashcart on the market!
Picture
Features:

* Quad HD movies
* Intel Core i7 Processor
* Tegra 2
* 24 GB of RAM
* No Engrish in Menu

-------
We also accept food-stamps. We also have access to a time machine so we can anticipate Nintendo's every mode. Another thing that we have access to is an Engrish to English translator!

They would probably have an intel i20 and 512Mb of ram and it would work for 4DS if they had a time machine. FOODSTAMPS!!11!!!!!111111111111!!!!!!!1111!!!


----------



## Cartmanuk (Dec 21, 2010)

LOL that is funny 

Also clever they already have the websites for when the 3ds card scene hits.


----------



## nutella (Dec 21, 2010)

richardsito said:
			
		

> When will these fake cards makers will stop?
> 
> I mean are there really people that order this?


Quite clearly this is a joke.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 22, 2010)

nutella said:
			
		

> richardsito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We are clearly in the EoF lol 
Nothing is real except for the crap and sarcasm. Mostly crappy sarcasm.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 22, 2010)

It was in *3DS - Hacking* originally.


----------



## Sausage Head (Dec 22, 2010)

lol on header, cylcops


----------



## johncatman (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeah, Intel Core i7, Processor, Tegra 2, 24 GB of RAM my @$$. Just to give you an idea an Intel core i7 costs alone: $872+, also I love the epic ms paint copy paste logo. I Loled '
-Whoops-
Sorry for bump, I didn't realizes how old this was


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 26, 2011)

CycloDS, you was as epic as the original R4DS (Which I still have till this day, if I can get it from my moms). Till you took an economic downfall to the stocks.


----------



## FireGrey (Dec 27, 2011)

Sop said:


> The Cyclo3DS is the world's most advanced flashcart for the Nintendo 3DS. It can play DS, DSi enhanced, DSi only, 3DS and 3DSWare games. You can play 3D movies in quad HD using the Cyclo3DS. The Cyclo 3DS is an amazing piece of technology. With the Cyclo3DS, homebrew developers can access the SD slot. The Cyclo3DS is made from quality European parts. Unlike other flashcarts, this is not made in sweatshops in China. The Cyclo 3DS's menu can be operated using only the motion sensor on the 3DS! The Cyclo 3DS is the best and cheapest 3DS flashcart on the market!
> Picture
> Features:
> 
> ...


The SuperCard DS3 is much better though.
-------------------------
Features:

* Runs Windows (Can Install another OS)
* Intel Core i7
* Some Awesome Graphics Card
* 32GB of RAM
* Powered by plutonium (not included)
* Cheap price of $20 + Shipping**.

-------------------------

**Shipping may cost well over $10,000


----------



## Narayan (Dec 27, 2011)

didn't notice this was a bump until i saw sop's post. 

i was like 
but then i saw the post date.


----------

